# system backup/system syncron mit zweiter festplatte. suche gutes program



## Fanta-Er (19 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Programm, welches mein System und meine 2te Partion gleich(syncron) mit einer zweiten festplatte (ssd) hält.

Hintergrund:
Mein Laptop ist mit sehr guter Hardware ausgestattet. Unter anderem auch mit einer schnellen SSD. Leider meine zweite SSD. Wie viele wissen gibt es bei SSDs kein"ein wenig beschädigt" sondern nur total platt oder funktionstüchtig. Einmal, während schreib/lesezugriff die Spannung weg und die Platte ist defekt. Dieses hat mir schon einmal RICHTIG Zeit und Arbeit gekostet. Die Geschwindigkeit ist trotzdem ein Traum. Aus diesem Grund habe ich die gleiche SSD nochmal (Samsung SSD MZ-7PC512Z 830er Serie). Über den eSATA-Anschluss kopiere ich mir mit "Paragon HD to SSD" in regelmäsigen Abständen das System als Sicherung auf die zweite SSD. Leider zerstört mir Paragon dabei jedesmal die zweite Partion auf der zweiten Platte und ich muss diese auch noch komplett, manuell rüber kopieren.

Die meisten Programme die ich gefunden habe, erstellen leider nur Images. Ich möchte aber bei einem Ausfall nur meine zweite Platte aus dem externen eSATA/USB3.0 Gehäuse nehmen, die defekte Platte im Laptop austauschen und weiter arbeiten.

Das Programm soll also, sowie ich die externe/zweite Platte anstecke, alles syncronisieren. Schön wäre natürlich wenn dieses im Hintergrund passiert und nicht alle Dateien kontroliert werden sondern nur die geänderten kopiert werden.
Ich vermute der große Knackpunkt wird das laufende System sein.

Kennt jemand ein Programm das diese kann? Bin für jeden Tipp offen. Darf auch was kosten.

Danke im vorraus,

Fanta


----------



## Ralle (20 Dezember 2012)

Acronis Trueimage kann Platten komplett klonen (auch auf größere Platten mit Vergrößern der Partitionen, mehrere Partitionen), das hab ich damit schon gemacht. Ob das Klonen im laufenden Normalbetrieb funktioniert, kann ich gerade nicht sagen (glaube ich aber nicht). Möglich, dass der Laptop dazu mit einem extra "Mini-OS" von Acronis gestartet wird.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Dezember 2012)

Fanta-Er schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein Programm das diese kann? Bin für jeden Tipp offen. Darf auch was kosten.
> 
> Danke im vorraus,



Hallo,

ich nutze Allway Sync Pro:

www.computerbild.de/download/Allway-FantaSync-429338.html

Ich nutze den Modus, dass alle Dateien gescannt 
werden und anschließend der Abgleich erfolgt. 

Das funktioniert sehr zuverlässig.

Ob die Syncronisierung auch "on the fly" funktioniert, 
werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen.


----------



## Boxy (24 Dezember 2012)

ich würde aber auch nicht unbedingt immer auf die zweite SSD klonen! Schreibzugriffe auf die SSD reduziert die Lebendauer!
Also lieber ne normale HD zum synchrin halten nehmen und dann bei Bedarf auf die (neue) zweite SSD schieben ...


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Dezember 2012)

ob RAID mit eSATA geht, weiß ich nicht. mit USB jedenfalls definitiv nicht. Wenn W7 dann mal in die Computerverwaltung gehen und bei der Datenträgerverwaltung mal schaun, ob sich für eine eSATA RAID aktivieren lässt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Dezember 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ob die Syncronisierung auch "on the fly" funktioniert,
> werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen.



Soeben getestet, funktioniert einwandfrei:


----------



## Matze001 (24 Dezember 2012)

Robocopy ist ein Werkzeug das dir schon Win7 mitliefert. Gibt nen paar GUIs um das ein wenig optmisch ansprechend nutzen zu können!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Fanta-Er (28 Dezember 2012)

Danke an alle,

 ich habe mich selbst auch noch schlau gemacht und leider KEIN Programm gefunden, welches nach Aufforderung zwei Platten incl. System abgleicht.
 Hatte unsere Netzadmins auch nochmal angesprochen und die hatten auch keine Idee.  Aber ich hatte von denen mehreren Nummern verschiedener  Hersteller bekommen.  Acronis, Symatec, O&O usw.

Zusammengefasst:
@Perfektionist: Deine Aussage stimmt vollkommen. Da die zweite Platte nicht immer am System ist, gibt es Probleme oder legt das System beim anstecken fast lahm.

Eine ungefähre Alternative bietet  Acronis. Hier kann die Workstation 11.5 Advance  ein Image erstellen und beim anstecken der Festplatte auf diese die Änderung in ein in weiteren  Image packen und speichern. D.H. bei Wiederherstellung wird das Image mit den Zusätzen zusammen installiert und der letzte Stand ist wieder vorhanden.  Diese Zusatzimages laufen im Hintergrund und belasten das System unmerklich. Acronis sagt aber selbst (netter Mitarbeiter im Support), dass nach 7-10 „Erweiterung/Ergänzungen“ ein komplett neues Image erstellt werden sollte.

@Boxy Das stimmt, ABER. Da die Platte nur Backup ist, wird sie etwa 3-5-mal pro Woche beschrieben. Bei Garantierten 10 000 (bzw. 100 000) schreibzugriffen sind das 2 000 Wochen  oder  38,4Jahre (bei 100 000: 384Jahre). Ich denke so lange werde ich sie nicht haben.

@Gerhard Bäurle, Ralle, Matze001: Die Programme werde ich ausprobieren. Mal schauen welches am schnellsten, System freundlichsten und komfortabel läuft. Die Programme halten leider nur Ordner synchron. Nicht das System. Einen Tod muss man sterben.

Ich werde mir vom System ein Image erstellen und auf die Platte speichern. Dieses regelmäßig updaten. Mit den vorgeschlagenen Programmen werde ich dann meine Dateien jeden Tag mit der zweiten Platte synchron halten. Bei einem Crash also Image aufspielen, und dann weiterarbeiten.

Danke nochmal an alle.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Dezember 2012)

Fanta-Er schrieb:


> ich habe mich selbst auch noch schlau gemacht und leider KEIN Programm gefunden, welches nach Aufforderung zwei Platten incl. System abgleicht..
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich würde keinesfalls wollen, dass eine Synchronisations-
software an meinem System "fummelt".

Bei mir ändert sich das nicht so oft, da mache ich nur hin 
und wieder ein neues Image.

Aber für Laufwerke und Ordner funktioniert Allways Sync 
sehr gut.


----------

